# About Thaats



## Vidheya (May 26, 2016)

There are ten Thaats in classical music. How can we recognise these Thaats in western notes? For example: Thaat Kalyan, how can we recognise it in western notes? Thanks


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I wouldn't attempt to impose a concept in one kind of music onto a completely different kind of music. It gets too messy.


----------

